# How to Make Redfish Kabobs



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Works for black drum too.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks good


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. we do a bacon wrapped redfish popper that's pretty good.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I can almost smell it.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

smooth move said:


> looks good. we do a bacon wrapped redfish popper that's pretty good.


Yes, bacon and redfish are a great combo. We add bacon to several redfish dishes, and you can add a couple slices of bacon to kabobs too. Leave the bacon strip whole and put the skewer through it first, then after you put each piece of fish on the skewer, wrap the bacon and poke another hole. This requires most of the assembly to happen down at the pointy end and to slide the food chunks down to make room as needed.


----------

